# Dead Cariba



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, came home today after buying a twin strip light from Playboydontcurr and went into the basement to get on the computer and i notice nothing but a head floating in the 75G.







bud.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

That sucks. Just never know about Ps I guess. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry jp


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry man


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

sorry about the loss.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That sucks man, just goes to show you never know with p's....


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry man


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.







That really sucks.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sorry dude


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

that blows.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sorry jp
> 
> 
> 
> ...





b-unit34 said:


> sorry man
> [snapback]1055931[/snapback]​





Red Eyes said:


> Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PuffPiff said:


> that sucks
> [snapback]1056045[/snapback]​





PIRANHA KING said:


> that blows.
> [snapback]1056363[/snapback]​


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear it man.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. I was shocked only because they pigged out on shrimp the night before. The only thing i can think of is the 93 degree temp that we got hit with yesterday and they got super aggressive towards each other. I got another one now with blood on the meat by the tail. A small nick...







To see a pic of the head (3 inches in all) click me


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

So now 3, G told me under 5 caribas and the chance of this to happen is much greater than other pygos. Are you going to get more of somthing? Or see how it plays out?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

weidjd said:


> So now 3, G told me under 5 caribas and the chance of this to happen is much greater than other pygos. Are you going to get more of somthing? Or see how it plays out?
> [snapback]1057618[/snapback]​


No, 4 I had 5. Since they're in a 75G i will keep the stock level at 4.


----------

